# Lots of weather - lots of flounder!



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Flounder gigging has been great lately in the POC area. With the ever changing weather and the tides all over place, we have been gigging in many different areas of the bay and finding the flounder consistently on every trip. The water clarity has been nice allowing us work the areas with some wave action when needed. Hard sand bottoms with some water current have been the ticket lately - but muddy and grassy areas have been producing as well. 
Having a variety of areas to look in the plan before heading out and relying on experience of the known hot spots for spring, makes all the difference in a successful night vs a disappointing night. I've seen lots of people going to the same areas over and over, while those may be good areas, every night can be a different story and every spot has its right time/conditions. 
The gigging action will continue to heat up as we move into the summer patterns. The whole bay system appears to be in healthy shape and I look forward to the rest of the year.

Plenty of dates open going into May 
Call, text, or email to book

[email protected]
3617812161


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Not a bad night.

Started out with 30+ mph winds from the south, tide was up about 18" over normal, and with a norther headed this way by midnight, we had to make quick work tonight. I focused on sandy shorelines that were in protected parts of the bay. The water was very clear in many areas and the flounder were very skittish making it a little easier to see them under the ripples in 2-3' of water. We ended up with the 3 man limit with 5 or 6 of them over 20" by 10:30. Made a quick run back to the dock, fish cleaned and headed home just before the front got here.

I continue to be impressed by the quality of the flounder this year and look forward to the rest of the season.

Captain Shawn Harvey

Gofloundering.com
3617812161

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

